# paramétrage mail pour Iphone



## pomdapi72 (7 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Mon problème a dû être évoqué quelque part, mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
Alors, je vous sollicite, en espérant que ce n'est pas un doublon (voire plus !)
J'ai un Iphone 3GS version IOS4. Mon opérateur de téléphonie est SFR et Mon FAI est Orange, et j'ai 2 adresses mail @wanadoo.
Je n'arrive pas à paramétrer mes comptes, bien qu'ayant suivi la marche à suivre indiquée dans les différentes rubriques d'assistance (SFR et Orange ne disent pas la même chose !).
 Je reçois bien les mails mais ne peux les envoyer. J'ai le message suivant : "le destinataire xxx (adresse mail du destinataire) a été rejeté par le serveur car le relai(sic!) n'est pas autorisé.
En nom d'hôte (serveur de réception) j'ai pop.orange.fr avec un port 110 et en serveur d'envoi j'ai smtp.sfr.fr (avec port 25) (ou smtp-auth.sfr.fr avec un port 587).
Ce n'est pas la version os4 qui est en cause parce qu'avec la précédente, c'était pareil.
Par avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## marvel63 (7 Juillet 2010)

je n'ai pas SFR mais je vais essayer de t'aider.
Est-ce que le problème se produit en WIFI ET 3G ?, ou seulement dans un cas ?
As-tu essayer de configurer le SMTP Orange à la place de celui de SFR ? cf ici http://www.mobilite.fr.orange-busin...d=parametrage_manuel_boite_mail2&nid=li_4_4_1


----------



## moon (12 Juillet 2010)

pomdapi t'as réussi à résoudre l'énigme ? car j'ai la même
avec un iphone4 ça marche en 3g mais pas en wifi 
j'ai essayé tous les réglages smtp (.free .orange) ça marche pas, toujours la même réponse "... rejeté car le relai n'est pas autorisé" 
comprends pas... ou alors ça signifie que orange (ou autre) ne nous autorise pas à envoyer des emails sans passer par eux (donc pas de wifi, 3g obligatoire) ?


----------



## jerdopler (21 Juillet 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai la même chose avec une freebox chez moi.
Il me semble que quand j'étais chez mes parents qui ont une livebox, le problème ne se posait pas.
Et pour moi le souci ne se pose qu'en wifi et pas en 3g.
Je resteste cet après midi en wifi avec une livebox.

J'espère trouver une réponse car c'est assez handicapant !!!

Merci a tous


----------



## monvilain (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Il faut configurer 2 serveurs d'envoi. (SMTP)

Un primaire quand vous êtes en Wifi chez vous avec free (smtp.free.fr) et un secondaire (qui doit aussi être activé) avec Orange pour le Edge (smtp.orange.fr) quand vous n'êtes plus en wIFI.


Votre iPhone s'adaptera en testant les deux serveurs.

Pour les réglages en détail (SSL etc..) vous trouverez toutes les réponses sur ce forum ou sur Free/Orange concernant chaque compte réspectif...



@ +


----------



## jerdopler (21 Juillet 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut configurer 2 serveurs d'envoi. (SMTP)
> 
> ...



Merci mais c'est ce que j'ai fait depuis 1,5 an que j'ai mon iphone et ce n'est que depuis quelques jours que le problème est apparu !!!


----------



## Segraf (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même pb avec mon iPhone 4, en mode Wifi avec freebox pourtant mon iPad fonctionne sans pb avec la même configuration mail. Le pb est survenu après la maj 4.0.1. Si qq'un a trouvé une solution, je suis preneur.

Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

 PROBLEME RESOLU

En fait le numéro port de Free a été modifié lors de la mise à jour 4.0.1 de l'iPhone. En fait,   il suffit de re-modifier le numéro de port : 25


----------



## jerdopler (21 Juillet 2010)

Segraf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre le même pb avec mon iPhone 4, en mode Wifi avec freebox pourtant mon iPad fonctionne sans pb avec la même configuration mail. Le pb est survenu après la maj 4.0.1. Si qq'un a trouvé une solution, je suis preneur.
> 
> ...



Super tu es trop fort !!!!!!!
Ça fonctionne !!! Encore Bravo !!!!


----------



## moon (29 Juillet 2010)

voilà comment j'ai finalement résolu le problème de "le relais n'est pas autorisé" que j'avais sur mon iphone chaque fois que je voulais envoyer un email en wifi :
j'ai utilisé cette nouvelle possibilité offerte par free de smtp authentifié, voir cet article :
http://www.universfreebox.com/article11401.html
maintenant je n'ai qu'un seul compte primaire d'envoi smtp port 587 pour lequel il faut remplir les cases indiquées facultatives (nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe) et ça marche enfin et pas qu'en wifi mais aussi en 3G et donc partout
pfffff :rateau:


----------



## Toz (3 Août 2010)

Alors moi, perso, je me suis fais une chouette adresse mail: monprenom@monnon.fr
Ben, j'ai le même message que vous.
Je ne peux pas envoyer de mail avec cette adresse depuis mon super iPhone4...
Mon vendeur d'adresse c'est gandi, donc mon premier serveur d'envoi c'est smtp.gandi.net.
mais l'iPhone ne semble pas aller essayer les autre serveurs d'envoi, il m'affiche presque instantanément le message d'erreur.
J'ai lu les soluces proposées, mais aucune ne fonctionne.


----------



## nayals (15 Février 2012)

moon a dit:


> voilà comment j'ai finalement résolu le problème de "le relais n'est pas autorisé" que j'avais sur mon iphone chaque fois que je voulais envoyer un email en wifi :
> j'ai utilisé cette nouvelle possibilité offerte par free de smtp authentifié, voir cet article :
> http://www.universfreebox.com/article11401.html
> maintenant je n'ai qu'un seul compte primaire d'envoi smtp port 587 pour lequel il faut remplir les cases indiquées facultatives (nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe) et ça marche enfin et pas qu'en wifi mais aussi en 3G et donc partout
> pfffff :rateau:



Merci beaucoup, j'avais ce problème et le port 25 n'avait rien résolu, mais le SMTP authentifié, si !


----------



## pbl63 (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

après des heures de recherche j'ai trouvé la solution sur un autre forum et ayant tellement galéré je vous la livre.
Il faut tout "simplement" ne pas activer de serveur primaire pour l'envoi et créer des serveurs secondaires avec vos coordonnées.
Je pouvais réceptionner des mails mais pas en envoyer sauf en wifi de chez moi. J'ai testé avec et sans wifi et tout marche.
Voilà,

A vos réglages !


----------

